# New York Sample Sale



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Saw a blurb about this online and thought I would share for anyone who is in New York:

New York Dog - Sample & Stock Sale 

This company has the most luxurious and innovative fashion accessories for classy canines and their stylish owners. A large selection of beds, coats, raincoats, t-shirts, collars, harnesses, leashes, travel and tote bags, carriers (starting at $10), toys, and many gift items all at up to 80% below retail. New York Dog is one of the most popular and fashionable brands sold in the most exclusive retail stores worldwide. All dogs are welcome at this sale. 

Event Begins: 11/28/2007 
Event Ends: 12/1/2007 
Event Times: Wed-Fri 8am-8pm
Sat 10am-6pm

Location: 133 W. 25th St.
(btwn 6th & 7th Ave.)
Suite 9 East
New York, NY 10001 
(646) 486-1331 
Payment Type: Cash/MC/VISA/AMEX/DIS


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh fun! I've been to one sample sale (a friend's shoe store was closing) and the prices are amazing! I think I came home with 20 pairs of shoes that were big hits, and probably another 10 that I decided to donate. At $5 a pair, some were too hard to pass up.

With dog beds, and clothing and carriers, some of you guys should have a blast with this! I hope you find some treasures!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hmmm... I just might have to head downtown to go to this! I'm sure Kubrick will appreciate having an extra (or two or five) extra Christmas gifts!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh, Lina go shopping for all of us too  If you see anything good let us know!!!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish I lived closer--this sounds like alot fun!Lina--you'll have to take little Mr.Handsome(I mean Kubrick)to this.....oh what fun!:whoo::dance::whoo::dance:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I love your new avatar of Kubrick! (That's Tinky's favorite position for sitting also! LOL)


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly! I think it's the cutest sitting position ever! I'm glad that beautiful Tinky also uses it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When she was a puppy, I would laugh and say, "That position not very ladylike", but it sure is cute.


----------

